

The $35 Tablet (Akaash) Review - sygeek
http://www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Your-guide-to-the-new-35-Aakash_7700.html

======
deepGem
Well, doesn't look like a review to me. It's rather a collection of data
gathered from various sources.

~~~
asto
Yeah, it looks like a rehash of the data available on their official website.
<http://www.aakashcomputer.in/index.html>

------
reemrevnivek
> Plans: As per official website, UbiSlate will come with an unlimited mobile
> Internet at Rs.98/month.

That's roughly $2. What am I not understanding here? Is there no coverage? Is
this for WiFi? I'm all for cheap, unlimited mobile Internet, and I think
American offerings are overpriced and underprovisioned, but I don't think $2
is possible.

~~~
ahalam
Rs 98 / month is for 2 GB of EDGE data per month. That is the normal charge in
India for every mobile customer. This is not a special tariff for this tablet.

~~~
asto
Seconded. I currently live in Bangalore and pay just Rs 400 (about $8) per
month for blackberry services + unlimited 3G usage. I had this Rs 98 plan a
few _years_ ago when I was in college and didn't have a 3G capable phone.

------
podperson
The only interesting thing here is that the author has found similar tablets
with comparable or even better specs for similar or even better prices.

What we don't know is whether these tablets deliver as promised and whether or
not they suck.

------
droithomme
First sentence of article: "Indian government’s ultra low-cost tablet ‘Aakash’
is finally in front of us."

My comment: "Wow, actually in front of the reviewer, so they've already
shipped review tablets to journalists, that's amazing, I guess they really are
building these in bulk now, the tablet is real."

Last sentence of article: "We hope to get our hands on the $35 gadget soon, we
will reserve our final verdict for the detailed review."

My comment: "WTF, I just been gypped reading this fake propaganda review.
thinkdigit.com whoever they are gets a nice new entry to my /etc/hosts file
for this inexcusable tactic."

~~~
fr0sty
I think this is just a case of ESL, not fraud.

The second sentence reads: "The official launch comes after nearly one year
telecom minister Kapil Sibal flaunted a prototype of the device."

Also: "he device will bridge the gap between the rural India and the ongoing
technology boom in the country."

My guess is "in front of us" should be "coming soon", "almost here" or "on the
horizon".

------
Brajeshwar
Honestly, I don't think the reviewer saw or used the Tablet. This is more of a
collection of data from sources.

I'd really wish this becomes true and Indian students have access to something
cheap and affordable. At that advertised cost, I'd say it's perfectly OK to
have rough edges.

